# Looking for works scored for specific ensamble



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

First of all: I'm not looking necessarily for the exact cast (I know such works may not exist), but for something as close to it as possible. 

Something like: String orchestra, few (1-3) solo instruments, preferably brass (french horn, trombone?), female (mixed or even male, if must be) chorus and one-two solo voices (tenor, bass?). 

The preferable form would be symphonic poem with solists changing with movements more than cooperating all the time, and period... well, I can't be too choosy so I would gladly listen to anything from any period, but I would prefer late romantic/impressionist stuff.

Any recommendations would be nice 
(I forgot how to write this difficult word, you know, appre...apprea...apreaciatapeatated).


----------

